

"JavaScript: The Good Parts", You Owe Me An Apology - ramanujam
http://sayyouresorryforwhatyouvedone.blogspot.com/2011/04/douglas-crockford-for-javascript-good.html

======
DjDarkman
I stopped reading here:

> Douglas can explain to me why he keeps writing about object users as
> "attackers" and "tamperers". Maybe it's a reflection of childhood trauma
> that manifests itself as a pathological distrust that he's struggling to
> overcome.

The OP does not understand what he is talking about, as far as I know
Crockford's prototype overrides were done in a safe way, they were
conditionally, in modern browsers you probably have them anyway.

Also if you develop web applications you always have to assume that people
will want to hack you.

------
wglb
Well, I did think the book is a bit whiny, but not quite to the point of the
strong language.

